# Trainer recommendations in my area



## CFH (Feb 16, 2016)

Was just curious if anyone can recommend a trainer in Metro Detroit area? We have had a few at the house and they just didnt set well with me... just wasnt that impressed. 

Our Jackson is coming up on 16 weeks and hes basically house broken already and knows the basic commands( Sit, wait/stay, off, leave it). 

Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would contact Pat at Backwoods K-9 Home


----------



## CFH (Feb 16, 2016)

onyx'girl said:


> I would contact Pat at Backwoods K-9 Home



Just left a message with Pat. I live in Waterford/Keego Harbor so they would only be about 15-20min away. Thanks!


----------



## CFH (Feb 16, 2016)

What about Canine Resolutions in waterford? They have a puppy class that starts tonight actually that works with my schedule.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CFH said:


> What about Canine Resolutions in waterford? They have a puppy class that starts tonight actually that works with my schedule.


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Be careful with puppy classes. If they have a puppy play time make sure they separate the puppies into age, size and temperament groups so your puppy isn't overwhelmed or pushed around by larger older puppies. If they don't, I would not allow your pup to participate.


----------



## CFH (Feb 16, 2016)

lhczth said:


> Be careful with puppy classes. If they have a puppy play time make sure they separate the puppies into age, size and temperament groups so your puppy isn't overwhelmed or pushed around by larger older puppies. If they don't, I would not allow your pup to participate.


They have two classes it seems. Puppies that are under 6 months and puppies older then 6 months. So with Jackson coming up on 4 months when his class starts Im sure he will hold his own. I didnt make the class last night... I will end up doing the 8 week puppy class that starts on the 18th and then after start the 8 week beginner obedience class. From the information provided on the website... I honestly think Jackson could skip the puppy class and go straight to the beginner obedience, hes already house broken pretty much and knows quite a few commands. But then I also feel having the socialization with other puppies is key... and yes he knows his commands, but thats without distractions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CFH said:


> They have two classes it seems. Puppies that are under 6 months and puppies older then 6 months. So with Jackson coming up on 4 months when his class starts Im sure he will hold his own. I didnt make the class last night... I will end up doing the 8 week puppy class that starts on the 18th and then after start the 8 week beginner obedience class. From the information provided on the website... I honestly think Jackson could skip the puppy class and go straight to the beginner obedience, hes already house broken pretty much and knows quite a few commands. But then I also feel *having the socialization with other puppies is key*... and yes he knows his commands, but thats without distractions.


For my goals, having the puppies learn to be neutral to other puppies is key. I don't want my dogs thinking that others are to play with. 

I would rather find a dog that is similar in temperament(not a bully, dominating type), opposite sex if possible and have some play dates if I want my pup to play with another dog. 

GSD's have a different play style than other breeds, and some dogs and their handlers take it the wrong way. 
Training under distractions is the main reason for group classes. 
I think your choice in the trainer is a good one, and they will be helpful in controlling the environment.


----------

